# Ecaller



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I am looking to buy an Ecaller and was wondering what people are using. Has anyone tried the Squawk Box, and how does it compare to the GooseGetter? It seems to me the Squawk Box is slightly smaller/lighter. It seems both accept MP3 which would be helpful. Open to any suggestions.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I built an exact replica to a goose getter and decided snow geese were not for me. I am trying to get $150 let me know. Comes with CD player but you could plug a MP3 player in ( I used an iPod and the CD player was just a back up) all you need is a 12v battery , it was built for a motorcycle battery. I am also located in Fargo. I also have a bunch of decoys for sale as well..

Alan


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

Never hunted with an actual goose getter but a similar homemade system. The batteries are HEAVY and the cords are lots of fun to pick up after they've been stomped into the mud! I hunted snows with guys who had squawk boxes. One person can carry two of the boxes easily. They are light and set up in about a minute. They played all day on a fish locator battery. If you move your spread very much it's the only way to go. And most importantly, the geese and the Benelli liked em-ALOT.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I own and have used both. They're similar in that they both obviously kill geese. Just minor things separate the 2 like cord length, brand of MP3, etc.


----------



## BluegooseBluegoose (Jan 10, 2009)

Chris

Do both callers run on a Fish Finder Battery all day?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BluegooseBluegoose said:


> Chris
> 
> Do both callers run on a Fish Finder Battery all day?


Yes. But to be honest, I never run any of my ecallers over 35-40% volume either. If someone were to "crank" it all day, it may not do it...but for our use they do.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Im really interested in the Squawk Box. Kind of looks like a poor man's foxpro. Anyone used the remote setup on the squawker?

Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, it's a very simple remote.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i use a goosegetter and i can run mine all weekend on a vexilar 12v but i too dont crank it (unless i have too otherwise id go crazy listening to snow sounds all day at full vol  )...we have a mobile spread approach changing fields after every hunt and the goosegetter isnt heavy or a pain to deal with at all in my book...ive never used a sqwuak box but IMO if it plays snow goose e-calls it will work


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

I have heard good things about goosegetter!


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

How many speakers can the squawk box handle ?


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

i just got my squawk box today ..have to say really simple to run and sounds dam good.

you can call mat at squawk box and ask him how many speakers it can handle i have a 2 speaker model

mike


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

what type of amp does the squawk box run? i see on the website that it is 150 watts, but is is 4 ohm stable?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I love my Goosegetter, I have the double decker and run 2 differnt sounds with 8 speakers out of it!!!!


----------

